# Consulta Divisor y Sumador de RF



## GustyArte (Mar 2, 2011)

Acudo a ustedes en esta oportunidad aver si alguno tiene experiencia en este tipo de cosas, actualmente arme 2 modulos de 300 watts de FM y los tengo sumados.

Mi duda radica en que configuracion de divisor/sumador a usar, actualmente uso un divisor y sumador wilkinson en fase, como esta en la figura (a), pero segun lei la configuracion con 90º de diferencia en cada fase es mejor en lo que respecta a  perdidas por retorno, etc.



Alguien me da una mano sobre el tema?

Gracias!


----------

